# Bouncing in canter



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

odd, question, i know, but are you over 30?


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

um no


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Relax your seat more and it will allow you to move with the horse istead of going against the movement. Instead of just sitting with it try and move with the horse... does that help? I hope I explained it well...If not someone will.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Try pushing the weight into your legs...like, have nice long legs; & sit deeper.  Don't lean back, though.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> Relax your seat more and it will allow you to move with the horse istead of going against the movement. Instead of just sitting with it try and move with the horse... does that help? I hope I explained it well...If not someone will.


i agree......


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> odd, question, i know, but are you over 30?


that is odd. what does that have to do with bouncing at the canter?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

blossom856 said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > odd, question, i know, but are you over 30?
> ...


older people get sore and achey and will tighten their muscles to avoid pain without even knowing it so they can't keep a nice open lower back and they bounce at the canter


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

ty all!!!! But one thing Poptartshop my trainer told me to leanback bc i lean forward? But thank you everyone! 8)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey, no fair  I'm over 30 and don't bounce at the canter. I think its very comfy speed to go at. I have a really bad habit of letting go with my legs, just balancing on my seat. I know...its not a good thing, but I have an ample seat to balance on :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Hey, no fair  I'm over 30 and don't bounce at the canter. I think its very comfy speed to go at. I have a really bad habit of letting go with my legs, just balancing on my seat. I know...its not a good thing, but I have an ample seat to balance on :lol:



It's ok to be over 30 and this means your as healthy as a horse


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> older people get sore and achey and will tighten their muscles to avoid pain without even knowing it so they can't keep a nice open lower back and they bounce at the canter


Hm-hm... I've seen number pf people in their 50-60th team penning (which requires lots of cantering and sharp turns) sitting GREAT in saddle.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Hey, no fair  I'm over 30 and don't bounce at the canter. I think its very comfy speed to go at. I have a really bad habit of letting go with my legs, just balancing on my seat. I know...its not a good thing, but I have an ample seat to balance on :lol:



[email protected] ample seat... you and me both!( more cushion) I prefer canter... Dumas trots like a jackhammer!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

flow with the horse...don't just sit there...just sitting in the canter will cause the bounce. 
What I do while cantering is I'll "glue" my legs (not literally haha) to the saddle, and let my body move back and forth with the movement of my horse....remember to keep your back as straight as possibly


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Roll with your horse. Like roll your hips with him, you will feel the movement.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Roll with your horse. Like roll your hips with him, you will feel the movement.


Well put Harlee, thats a good way to think of it. Someone said (I think it was Craig Cameron) that you should ride with the last 6" of your spine. I know that hit the mark with me. Keeping the top half steady and "rolling" the last 6" with the motion of the horse.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, that's a good tip, I've always used that one. Roll your hips with the horse...rock your pelvis, LOL!


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

lol ty all! I have a lesson tamarow! Wish me luck with that canter


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Good luck, I'm sure you'll do fine!


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

I rode a horse with the funniest canter ever! He is 25 and his name is vito. The canter was so slow i thought it was a trot!


----------

